# 18 inch wheels question



## smells4u (Jul 17, 2003)

wondering if anyone knows of a wheel shop that sells an 18" version of the bmw Star Spoke (Styling 96) wheel that comes on the sport package for the 3 series. Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

why did you post this on the M3 board after you already posted on the 3 series board?

:dunno:


----------

